# How can I catch Home Depot's store-local clearance sales when they're getting rid of lawn stuff for the year?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I assume Home Depot will want to cheaply sell off their fertilizer and other lawn products to make way for in-season stuff. Most of the mentions of deals I see on here are local to specific stores. Do these clearance specials up in the weekly ads on homedepot.com? Is there some other way to catch them?


----------



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Go every day! By the time the prices trickle down to the websites it's too late. Ok... maybe once per week


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Go on HD website and gather the internet numbers off the items you want, then check brickseek.com to see the pricing and inventory of your local store. Home Depot is famous for not posting the prices on brickseek, but it will let you know when an item goes on clearance. Also if you have the SKU of the items you following, you can go instore at any Home Depot and next to the customers service desk there is a computer. It might look like a employee computer, but it is for the public, just go on and there is a price checker app. Click on it and input the SKU and it will tell you the price. HD is known for items going down quickly after the season. http://www.wallethackers.com/2017/05/29/home_depot_penny_items_shopping/


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Clearance is never in the weekly ads. Also, Walmart fertilizer clearance is way better than HD. Visit stores regularly this time of the year.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

My local Walmarts are clearancing out lawn tools and fertilizer. Plenty of Fiskars tools for less than 50% MSRP and some general 13-13-13 40# for $7. I haven't been able to score many Home Depot clearance deals. Most of the tools on "clearance" are marked from $139.99 to $130.00 as an example.


----------

